# Damn these holidays



## baissier (Jun 21, 2009)

Thanksgiving coming up in Canada this weekend. I just hate these holidays when we are separated. It's driving me insane. Keeping no contact during the holidays is tough. Just had an ethnic holiday last week....I pretty much lost my mind again after able to control my emotion after six month.

Will she be upset if I don't call. Will she be lonely? With kids there are reasons to call...but like us with no kids, not sure what to do with holidays.

Can't imagine what will it be like in Xmas, new year, her birthday.


----------



## wren (Aug 19, 2009)

I feel your pain. I am trying not to focus on the future so much, like the upcoming holidays, because it produces panic. One day at a time thinking does help. We think we can prepare ourselves for the pain. We can't. Hang in there.


----------

